# Thomas Aquinas on hatred for tyrants and love for good kings



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 1, 2019)

... Good kings, on the contrary, are loved by many when they show that they love their subjects and are studiously intent on the common welfare, and when their subjects can see that they derive many benefits from this zealous care. ...

For more, see Thomas Aquinas on hatred for tyrants and love for good kings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

